# Kiko Spanish cross little cuties



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are my latest well first babies, lol the Dad is full Spanish the Mom is Full Kiko. The boy is Oscar and the girl is Dandelion. They were born on Monday February 4th do not have a time for sure but some where between 4:00 and 8:00 am. I don't have the Dad some one let me breed my doe with him so!!! no pictures of him. The mothers name is Maggie i love her, she is so awesome. But she doesn't really like takeing her medicine lol


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I was sending these pictures to someone and was writing on it. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks  yeah they are starting to jump and play around lol And wow that goat on you're profile that is one perfectly conditioned goat. I like how their legs look like that when they are in that condition.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Congrats!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol i was watching them play and i got this picture. Dandelion (the girl) Almost hit Oscar (the boy) while jumping around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Almost looks like one goat is looking in the mirror.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Too sweet!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

lol Ksalvagno Yeah. Thanks Goategirl i will get putting up new pictures as they grow!


----------

